# When do the Ti Cyclo bikes come out?



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Well.....  


P.S. Does anyone know what the biggest tire the Fantom Cross Pro can take? Size 56 if that matters.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, so can I get Mike in here to offer up a suggestion?

Gimme the Fantom Cross Pro, with a Ti frame and '09 Rival ($900 MSRP and lighter than current Dura-Ace). Give it to me in black (to match the Rival group), and I'll pay for it right now in anticipation. 

Oh, and are you going to switch from Ultegra equipped bikes to Rival for '09? Unless Ultegra steps up it's act, it's going to be heavier and more expensive. What do you think?


----------

